

So Thirsty: Corn Ethanol Uses Up to 3x More Water than Previously Thought - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/04/study-corn-ethanol-300-percent-more-water.php

======
ejs
It is well known that corn is a terrible way to get ethanol and further
generation production will use bulk cellulose and plants like switch grass.

Corn was never a good source for ethanol, this makes it look even worse.

------
gahahaha
Corn ethanol is stupid, but - you know - in some parts of the world water
falls from the sky. Water use doesn't /have/ to be bad.

~~~
joeyo
Lack of access to fresh water is probably going to be one of the largest
challenges of the 21st century. I don't think this is something to dismiss
lightly.

~~~
gahahaha
Nuance won't kill you.

------
hussong
For those interested in the subject: Ernst Weizsäcker, former Dean of the
Donald Bren School for Environmental Science and Management at the University
of California, has some interesting articles on resource productivity on his
website: <http://ernst.weizsaecker.de/>

------
joeycfan
Buffet wins again - he said this Ethanol thing wouldn't work.

Just a pile of politically correct crap. Lotsa good booze wasted, in my
opinion.

